# mariadb 10.2.17 upgrade. Is the package broken? And further versions upgrade issues.



## proton1234 (Aug 24, 2018)

# pkg update
- no errors
# pkg upgrade
- no errors
# pkg check -s
- missing files and errors



```
Checking for packages with mismatched checksums:
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/bin/msql2mysql
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/bin/mysql_find_rows
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/bin/mysqlaccess
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/ma_list.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/ma_tls.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/mariadb/ma_io.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/mariadb_com.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/mariadb_ctype.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/my_config.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/client_plugin.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/plugin_auth.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/plugin_auth_common.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql_com.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql_version.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/include/mysql/mysqld_error.h
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmariadb.so
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.a
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.a
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.so
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/auth_gssapi_client.so
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/daemon_example.ini
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/dialog.so
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/mysql_clear_password.so
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/libdata/ldconfig/mariadb102-client
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/msql2mysql.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/mysql.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_config.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_find_rows.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_plugin.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_waitpid.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlaccess.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/mysqladmin.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlbinlog.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlcheck.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/mysqldump.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlimport.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlshow.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlslap.1.gz
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/Index.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/README
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/armscii8.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/ascii.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp1250.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp1251.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp1256.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp1257.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp850.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp852.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp866.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/dec8.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/geostd8.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/greek.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/hebrew.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/hp8.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/keybcs2.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/koi8r.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/koi8u.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/latin1.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/latin2.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/latin5.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/latin7.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/macce.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/macroman.xml
mariadb102-client-10.2.17: missing file /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/swe7.xml
```

A broken package?


5 hours passed after upgrade and I tried to reinstall packages

# pkg remove mariadb102-client
- no errors
# pkg install mariadb102-server
- no errors
# pkg check -s
- no errors


What was that? A wrong package file in repository?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2018)

You can always force to reinstall a package using `pkg install -f mariadb102-client`. There's no need to remove it first as this might also cause depending packages to be removed. In this case for example removing the client also automatically removed the server.


----------



## kpa (Aug 24, 2018)

I believe the -client and -server packages are sharing files which should be a big no no already.

Compare the outputs of:

`pkg info -l mariadb102-client`
`pkg info -l mariadb102-server`


----------



## proton1234 (Aug 24, 2018)

SirDice said:


> You can always force to reinstall a package using `pkg install -f mariadb102-client`. There's no need to remove it first as this might also cause depending packages to be removed. In this case for example removing the client also automatically removed the server.


I understand but what was the cause of the errors? Upgrade sequence was standard and performed earlier many times with Ok results.
Yes deletion of the client cause server deletion aswell. And server installation cause client installation too.


----------



## proton1234 (Aug 24, 2018)

kpa said:


> I believe the -client and -server packages are sharing files which should be a big no no already.
> 
> Compare the outputs of:
> 
> ...


They are different


```
mariadb102-client-10.2.17:
        /usr/local/bin/mariadb_config
        /usr/local/bin/msql2mysql
        /usr/local/bin/mysql
        /usr/local/bin/mysql_config
        /usr/local/bin/mysql_find_rows
        /usr/local/bin/mysqlaccess
        /usr/local/bin/mysqladmin
        /usr/local/bin/mysqlbinlog
        /usr/local/bin/mysqlcheck
        /usr/local/bin/mysqldump
        /usr/local/bin/mysqlimport
        /usr/local/bin/mysqlshow
        /usr/local/bin/mysqlslap
        /usr/local/include/mysql/errmsg.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/ma_list.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/ma_pvio.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/ma_tls.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/mariadb/ma_io.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/mariadb_com.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/mariadb_ctype.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/mariadb_dyncol.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/mariadb_stmt.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/mariadb_version.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/my_config.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/my_global.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/my_sys.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/client_plugin.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/plugin_auth.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql/plugin_auth_common.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql_com.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/mysql_version.h
        /usr/local/include/mysql/mysqld_error.h
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmariadb.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmariadb.so.3
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmariadbclient.a
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.a
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.a
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlservices.a
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/auth_gssapi_client.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/daemon_example.ini
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/dialog.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/mysql_clear_password.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/sha256_password.so
        /usr/local/libdata/ldconfig/mariadb102-client
        /usr/local/man/man1/msql2mysql.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysql.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_config.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_find_rows.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_plugin.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_waitpid.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlaccess.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqladmin.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlbinlog.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlcheck.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqldump.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlimport.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlshow.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlslap.1.gz
        /usr/local/share/licenses/mariadb102-client-10.2.17/GPLv2
        /usr/local/share/licenses/mariadb102-client-10.2.17/LICENSE
        /usr/local/share/licenses/mariadb102-client-10.2.17/catalog.mk
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/Index.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/README
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/armscii8.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/ascii.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp1250.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp1251.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp1256.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp1257.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp850.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp852.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/cp866.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/dec8.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/geostd8.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/greek.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/hebrew.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/hp8.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/keybcs2.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/koi8r.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/koi8u.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/latin1.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/latin2.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/latin5.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/latin7.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/macce.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/macroman.xml
        /usr/local/share/mysql/charsets/swe7.xml



mariadb102-server-10.2.17:
        /usr/local/bin/aria_chk
        /usr/local/bin/aria_dump_log
        /usr/local/bin/aria_ftdump
        /usr/local/bin/aria_pack
        /usr/local/bin/aria_read_log
        /usr/local/bin/innochecksum
        /usr/local/bin/mariabackup
        /usr/local/bin/mbstream
        /usr/local/bin/my_print_defaults
        /usr/local/bin/myisam_ftdump
        /usr/local/bin/myisamchk
        /usr/local/bin/myisamlog
        /usr/local/bin/myisampack
        /usr/local/bin/mysql_client_test
        /usr/local/bin/mysql_client_test_embedded
        /usr/local/bin/mysql_convert_table_format
        /usr/local/bin/mysql_embedded
        /usr/local/bin/mysql_fix_extensions
        /usr/local/bin/mysql_install_db
        /usr/local/bin/mysql_plugin
        /usr/local/bin/mysql_secure_installation
        /usr/local/bin/mysql_setpermission
        /usr/local/bin/mysql_tzinfo_to_sql
        /usr/local/bin/mysql_upgrade
        /usr/local/bin/mysqld_multi
        /usr/local/bin/mysqld_safe
        /usr/local/bin/mysqld_safe_helper
        /usr/local/bin/mysqldumpslow
        /usr/local/bin/mysqlhotcopy
        /usr/local/bin/mysqltest
        /usr/local/bin/mysqltest_embedded
        /usr/local/bin/perror
        /usr/local/bin/replace
        /usr/local/bin/resolve_stack_dump
        /usr/local/bin/resolveip
        /usr/local/bin/wsrep_sst_common
        /usr/local/bin/wsrep_sst_mariabackup
        /usr/local/bin/wsrep_sst_mysqldump
        /usr/local/bin/wsrep_sst_rsync
        /usr/local/bin/wsrep_sst_rsync_wan
        /usr/local/bin/wsrep_sst_xtrabackup
        /usr/local/bin/wsrep_sst_xtrabackup-v2
        /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server
        /usr/local/include/mysql/server/private/embedded_priv.h
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqld.a
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqld.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqld.so.19
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/adt_null.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/auth_0x0100.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/auth_ed25519.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/auth_gssapi.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/auth_pam.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/auth_socket.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/auth_test_plugin.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/debug_key_management.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/dialog_examples.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/example_key_management.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/file_key_management.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/ha_archive.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/ha_blackhole.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/ha_connect.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/ha_federated.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/ha_federatedx.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/ha_sphinx.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/ha_spider.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/ha_test_sql_discovery.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/handlersocket.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/libdaemon_example.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/locales.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/metadata_lock_info.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/mypluglib.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/qa_auth_client.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/qa_auth_interface.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/qa_auth_server.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/query_cache_info.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/query_response_time.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/semisync_master.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/semisync_slave.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/server_audit.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/simple_password_check.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/sql_errlog.so
        /usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/wsrep_info.so
        /usr/local/libdata/ldconfig/mariadb102-server
        /usr/local/libexec/mysqld
        /usr/local/man/man1/aria_chk.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/aria_dump_log.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/aria_ftdump.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/aria_pack.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/aria_read_log.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/galera_new_cluster.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/galera_recovery.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/innochecksum.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mariadb-service-convert.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/my_print_defaults.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/myisam_ftdump.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/myisamchk.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/myisamlog.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/myisampack.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysql.server.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_convert_table_format.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_fix_extensions.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_install_db.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_secure_installation.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_setpermission.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_tzinfo_to_sql.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysql_upgrade.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqld_multi.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqld_safe.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqld_safe_helper.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqldumpslow.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqlhotcopy.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/mysqltest.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/perror.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/replace.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/resolve_stack_dump.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/resolveip.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/tokuft_logdump.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/tokuftdump.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/wsrep_sst_common.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/wsrep_sst_mysqldump.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/wsrep_sst_rsync.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/wsrep_sst_xtrabackup-v2.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man1/wsrep_sst_xtrabackup.1.gz
        /usr/local/man/man8/mysqld.8.gz
        /usr/local/share/licenses/mariadb102-server-10.2.17/GPLv2
        /usr/local/share/licenses/mariadb102-server-10.2.17/LICENSE
        /usr/local/share/licenses/mariadb102-server-10.2.17/catalog.mk
        /usr/local/share/mysql/binary-configure
        /usr/local/share/mysql/czech/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/danish/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/dutch/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/english/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/errmsg-utf8.txt
        /usr/local/share/mysql/estonian/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/fill_help_tables.sql
        /usr/local/share/mysql/french/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/german/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/greek/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/hindi/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/hungarian/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/install_spider.sql
        /usr/local/share/mysql/italian/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/japanese/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/korean/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/magic
        /usr/local/share/mysql/maria_add_gis_sp.sql
        /usr/local/share/mysql/maria_add_gis_sp_bootstrap.sql
        /usr/local/share/mysql/my-huge.cnf
        /usr/local/share/mysql/my-innodb-heavy-4G.cnf
        /usr/local/share/mysql/my-large.cnf
        /usr/local/share/mysql/my-medium.cnf
        /usr/local/share/mysql/my-small.cnf
        /usr/local/share/mysql/mysql-log-rotate
        /usr/local/share/mysql/mysql.server
        /usr/local/share/mysql/mysql_performance_tables.sql
        /usr/local/share/mysql/mysql_system_tables.sql
        /usr/local/share/mysql/mysql_system_tables_data.sql
        /usr/local/share/mysql/mysql_test_data_timezone.sql
        /usr/local/share/mysql/mysql_to_mariadb.sql
        /usr/local/share/mysql/mysqld_multi.server
        /usr/local/share/mysql/norwegian-ny/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/norwegian/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/polish/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/portuguese/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/romanian/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/russian/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/serbian/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/slovak/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/spanish/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/swedish/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/ukrainian/errmsg.sys
        /usr/local/share/mysql/wsrep.cnf
        /usr/local/share/mysql/wsrep_notify
```


----------



## john.kramer (Aug 27, 2018)

I had the very same problem. One server updated from FreeBSD pkg repositories, the other one from my own. The problem was solved by the above mentioned
`pkg install -f mariadb102-client`
Since I did not rebuild my own repo in the meantime, the very same mariadb102-client package was reinstalled as in the first place. My guess is, the missing files moved from the server to the client package. In the first updated cycle (from 10.2.16 to 10.2.17), the client package was updated first (as always) and installed the new files, but the upgrade of the server package removed them afterwards.


----------



## proton1234 (Nov 27, 2018)

New issue with Mariadb


```
# pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.

# pkg search maria
elixir-mariaex-0.8.4           Database driver for MariaDB and MySQL written in Elixir
mariadb-connector-c-3.0.6      MariaDB database connector for C
mariadb-connector-odbc-3.0.3   MariaDB database connector for odbc
mariadb100-client-10.0.37      Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mariadb100-server-10.0.37      Multithreaded SQL database (server)
mariadb101-client-10.1.37      Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mariadb101-server-10.1.37      Multithreaded SQL database (server)
mariadb102-client-10.2.19      Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mariadb103-client-10.3.10_1    Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mariadb103-server-10.3.10_1    Multithreaded SQL database (server)
mariadb55-client-5.5.62        Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mariadb55-server-5.5.62        Multithreaded SQL database (server)
```

Where mariadb102 server package has gone?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2018)

Your locally cached repository data might be out of sync or out of date. Force it to update: `pkg update -f`


----------

